# TiVoToGo for the Mac: Here! Now!



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Dave Zatz has the story .

The upside: features look great; it's available now.
Downside: Costs $100. (Discounts for previous Toast owners.)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I had a hard time keeping my mouth shut the last few days.  It looks pretty slick (though I'd like to see TiVo Transfer completely built-in given everything else - wonder if that separate app can be yanked out and distributed without buying Roxio). I should get some time with it on Tuesday. I probably won't be able to make it to TiVo's room tomorrow (or just briefly), but maybe Megazone can get us a little more detail. The ability to convert to DivX is pretty huge and properly labeling and sticking converted MP4 videos into iTunes is nice. Anyway I'm exhausted and my day isn't done yet. Calgon take me away! (whatever that means)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Dave - as usual....you are the MAN! As a Mac user (for 20 years), this is, indeed, good news.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

davezatz said:


> I had a hard time keeping my mouth shut the last few days.  It looks pretty slick (though I'd like to see TiVo Transfer completely built-in given everything else - wonder if that separate app can be yanked out and distributed without buying Roxio). I should get some time with it on Tuesday. I probably won't be able to make it to TiVo's room tomorrow (or just briefly), but maybe Megazone can get us a little more detail. The ability to convert to DivX is pretty huge and properly labeling and sticking converted MP4 videos into iTunes is nice. Anyway I'm exhausted and my day isn't done yet. Calgon take me away! (whatever that means)


 :up: :up: :up:

Woohoo! Thanks, Dave!

I wonder what the naysayers are going to complain about now? (S2 owners only, us S3 owners can still gripe about eSATA, MRV and TTG )


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

GoHokies! said:


> :up: :up: :up:
> 
> Woohoo! Thanks, Dave!
> 
> I wonder what the naysayers are going to complain about now? (S2 owners only, us S3 owners can still gripe about eSATA, MRV and TTG )


The price, of course.

And the lateness.


----------



## dtphonehome (Dec 26, 2006)

No way this supports the S3, right?


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> The price, of course.
> 
> And the lateness.


Obvious, silly me! 

I like your custom title - I've got a touch of that myself, it seems.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

The ability to create TiVo style menus is appealing enough to wonder if Roxio will ever have a PC version with this ability.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

SullyND said:


> The ability to create TiVo style menus is appealing enough to wonder if Roxio will ever have a PC version with this ability.


now us windows users have something to complain about  That was supposed to be in the original TTG/Sonic package.

Also would be nice to have a media player as part of Windows desktop that did the trickplay like TiVo DVR does. That would sell a lot of plus desktops if they did.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dtphonehome said:


> No way this supports the S3, right?


It doesn't appear to.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

http://tivo.com/roxio is back up, but I don't see anything about a free remote for the first 5000 purchasers. If you click on TiVo's links to Roxio's site, you'll get a 10% off coupon due to a page-not-found error on Roxio's site.


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

I was all ready to order straight from Roxio's site until I read about the free remote offer. Hopefully that'll be up soon.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

The price is better at Amazon than Roxio's site even with the 10% off coupon, although the wait may be longer. I couldn't find Toast 8 on Buy.com's site, despite TiVo's link to Buy.com.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm ready to buy it, but I too am waiting to see if the free remote offer materializes.


----------



## unixb0y (Oct 19, 2005)

w00t


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Via zatznotfunny.com in a comment by Vobbler, "The free remote deal is here.

http://www.roxio.com/macworld

Lists their Macworld show specials wow some really cool deals including the TiVo wireless adapter!"


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

minckster said:


> Via zatznotfunny.com in a comment by Vobbler, "The free remote deal is here.
> 
> http://www.roxio.com/macworld
> 
> Lists their Macworld show specials wow some really cool deals including the TiVo wireless adapter!"


Thanks for that. Must have missed it in my haste to find the deal. Just ordered!


----------



## chessplayer (Aug 18, 2004)

Good news but too little, too late (watching shows on your computer should be free), especially under the new pricing schemes. Toast is a great program though.

It's very amusing (to me) that it uses the eyeTV interface for watching shows, since that's what I am now used to, having switched primarily to a Miglia/eyeTV.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

Does this solution support TivoToComeBack?


----------



## dannew (Feb 28, 2006)

has anyone confirmed that toast 8 with tivo to go will allow the removal of comercials? I did not see in in the advertisements....


----------



## alex_kac (Oct 23, 2004)

Now the thing is - I JUST bought Toast 7 a couple weeks ago, but I can find nothing about free upgrades or even upgrade pricing anywhere on Roxio's site!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

minckster said:


> Via zatznotfunny.com in a comment by Vobbler, "The free remote deal is here.
> 
> http://www.roxio.com/macworld
> 
> Lists their Macworld show specials wow some really cool deals including the TiVo wireless adapter!"


Thanks for the info. I just ordered Toast 8 with the remote. Woohoo.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow... Where's the PC port .

If this keeps up I might have to buy a Mac! I really like the Tivo style menus.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Can anyone find a way to buy _just_ Toast for $69, the price that TiVo announces here? I don't really need another remote.


----------



## dcomiskey (Jan 3, 2005)

minckster said:


> Can anyone find a way to buy _just_ Toast for $69, the price that TiVo announces here? I don't really need another remote.


No. Amazon has Toast 8 for $84.96. Not going to find it cheaper anywhere else.

BTW, isn't TivoToGo free for Windows users?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

dcomiskey said:


> No. Amazon has Toast 8 for $84.96. Not going to find it cheaper anywhere else.
> 
> BTW, isn't TivoToGo free for Windows users?


Sort of. TiVo Desktop (including ToGo) is free, but the DVD-burning software is not.

However, this Mac version looks a lot nicer than the PC interface for ToGo.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

dcomiskey said:


> No. Amazon has Toast 8 for $84.96. Not going to find it cheaper anywhere else.
> 
> BTW, isn't TivoToGo free for Windows users?


Ta-Da! http://partner.roxio.com/affiliates/tivotoast $69.99.


----------



## cptodd (Jun 30, 2002)

So let me get this straight. As an owner of a previous version I get $20 off the $99? Is that correct? I also see that link that gets you $30 off. But all they give is $20 for previous ownership?


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

cptodd said:


> So let me get this straight. As an owner of a previous version I get $20 off the $99? Is that correct? I also see that link that gets you $30 off. But all they give is $20 for previous ownership?


Yeah, Roxio has always had a crappy upgrade policy from one version to the next. Since you just bought your copy you may try and contact Roxio to see if they can do something better.


----------



## cptodd (Jun 30, 2002)

gtrogue said:


> Yeah, Roxio has always had a crappy upgrade policy from one version to the next. Since you just bought your copy you may try and contact Roxio to see if they can do something better.


Actually I have not bought a copy since 6? 5? Can't remember. Right after the one I bought they made it much more confusing to make a DVD so I did not buy the upgraded version (I know because I bought a new drive and it had the lite version bundled. IT WAS CONFUSING). I also think the price prevented me from buying. SInce then I have bought Dragon Burn and that new one called Disco (I think). I guess I will have to up off the dollars and get this new version in hopes that TiVo will enable TTG with the S3. SIGH!


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

TiVo Transfer is wicked smart. I never had to enter my MAK, do anything to find the TiVos on my network, or tell it where my external, TiVo firewire-drive is located. 

Oddly the red close dot (in the upper left hand corner) _quits_ TiVo Transfer. I've never seen another app on OSX do that and didn't even think it was possible.


----------



## abobrow (Jul 8, 2002)

minckster said:


> Oddly the red close dot (in the upper left hand corner) _quits_ TiVo Transfer. I've never seen another app on OSX do that and didn't even think it was possible.


Some utilities do this, like Apple Disk Utility and Apple Help Viewer. I'm sure there are others.

Oh yeah, System Preferences works this way.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

abobrow said:


> Some utilities do this, like Apple Disk Utility and Apple Help Viewer. I'm sure there are others.
> 
> Oh yeah, System Preferences works this way.


D'oh!  You caught me before I chance to edit and hide my shame. iPhoto works that way too. There are lots - what was I thinking?!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

minckster said:


> TiVo Transfer is wicked smart. I never had to enter my MAK


 was this a Mac? Did you have TiVodesktop installed? Does TiVo desktop for Mac ask you to enter the MAK ?


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> was this a Mac? Did you have TiVodesktop installed? Does TiVo desktop for Mac ask you to enter the MAK ?


Yes this was a Mac. I have TiVo Desktop installed, with the hidden Videos tab showing, so that must be where TiVo Transfer got my MAK and the location of my external firewire device (where I keep all of my .tivo files). Didn't take you long to figure that out, eh?


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

cptodd said:


> So let me get this straight. As an owner of a previous version I get $20 off the $99? Is that correct? I also see that link that gets you $30 off. But all they give is $20 for previous ownership?


I received a $30 off email offer from Roxio today. I'm a current user. Also, you should try going to http://roxio.com/someinvalidpage


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

minckster said:


> Yes this was a Mac. I have TiVo Desktop installed, with the hidden Videos tab showing, so that must be where TiVo Transfer got my MAK and the location of my external firewire device (where I keep all of my .tivo files). Didn't take you long to figure that out, eh?


your reply was my assumption, but my ears always perk up at the hint that someone has figured out TiVo DRM without needing the MAK.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Roxio's $30 _instant_ rebate on http://partner.roxio.com/affiliates/tivotoast, just turned into a _mail-in_ rebate. Grrr! Glad I already ordered.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Megazone has posted that with fatwallet you can get Toast for $51.14:

http://community.livejournal.com/tivolovers/

Edit: that is using the competitive/upgrade rebate, however. I wonder if you can get old versions of any of those for like $2 on eBay?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> The price, of course.
> 
> And the lateness.


Told ya.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=335364


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

So, where would I find the new free TiVo Desktop and does it actually include a way of transferring shows to the Mac?

It would be good to use a TiVo sanctioned system for backing up the occasional show-- although over wireless the transfer time is so great that it's really not worth doing! 

Is there an easy way of hooking up an iBook to a TiVo directly?


----------



## joelhilgy (Sep 27, 2002)

Go ahead and buy know then once the sales dwindle TiVo will come out with a free version to incentivize sales. Like what happened with the Home Media Option, which I bought for I think a 100 bucks.  The TDM works fine and is free. :up:


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

gtrogue said:


> Yeah, Roxio has always had a crappy upgrade policy from one version to the next. Since you just bought your copy you may try and contact Roxio to see if they can do something better.


 Isn't this true of most Mac based software? It was my understanding that while the user base is still growing, that most mac software vendors need to charge larger upgrade fees to recoup development/upgrade costs?

Don't take this the wrong way, I love the ease and use of Mac's, so it's an additional cost of working with a better ui and experience overall...hmmm sounds familiar huh?


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

TiVo Desktop can already transfer shows. Hold down the Apple key when opening TiVo desktop.


----------



## NexFin (Dec 31, 2006)

If you login and go to the upgrade page a popup comes up and you get a $6.50 discount. So you would pay $53.50 for upgrading to Toast 8.


----------



## dtphonehome (Dec 26, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> It doesn't appear to [support the S3].


I looked all over their site, and I can't find any mention of Series2 or Series3. Can it be that maybe this WILL work with S3? Where did you get your info?


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

Series 3 support has nothing to do with Mac/Windows issues and everything to do with getting CableLabs to sign off on the whole TTG feature on the Series 3. That's not to say that there might not be more work to do on one platform or the other to support HD resolutions, but the problems are bureaucratic, not technical, really.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> Series 3 support has nothing to do with Mac/Windows issues and everything to do with getting CableLabs to sign off on the whole TTG feature on the Series 3. That's not to say that there might not be more work to do on one platform or the other to support HD resolutions, but the problems are bureaucratic, not technical, really.


a quote from TiVo exec on that
link 


> Nate Mook: TiVo's Jim Denney also said the company was working hard to bring TiVoToGo and multi-room viewing to Series3 customers, although no timeframe has been established as of yet. Much to our dismay, Denney noted that only analog and over-the-air content will be supported by the features, as digital and HD broadcasts have certain copyright issues that TiVo has not resolved. The company said it is currently working on a software update for Series3, which is in limited alpha testing and will likely ship to customers in the Spring.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Love Toast 8.

The only thing I wish I could do is setup auto conversions to iPod.


----------



## dtphonehome (Dec 26, 2006)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> Series 3 support has nothing to do with Mac/Windows issues and everything to do with getting CableLabs to sign off on the whole TTG feature on the Series 3. That's not to say that there might not be more work to do on one platform or the other to support HD resolutions, but the problems are bureaucratic, not technical, really.


I understand that. It just seems like a glaring omission that they don't say ANYTHING about requiring a Series2 to have this work.


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

d_anders said:


> Isn't this true of most Mac based software? It was my understanding that while the user base is still growing, that most mac software vendors need to charge larger upgrade fees to recoup development/upgrade costs?
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, I love the ease and use of Mac's, so it's an additional cost of working with a better ui and experience overall...hmmm sounds familiar huh?


Not really. Roxio has always had more onerous upgrade policies than most.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

dtphonehome said:


> I understand that. It just seems like a glaring omission that they don't say ANYTHING about requiring a Series2 to have this work.


By not differentiating the S2 from the S3 with MRV and TTG they can leverage their advertising dollars the most. Also a recent statement indicates that analog and OTA transfers will be allowed in the spring sometime. Whether that includes HD OTA I don't know.


----------



## jchilton (Jan 9, 2007)

Hmmm....the Windows version is free, but the Mac version comes bundled with a bunch of software I don't need AND I gotta pay $50-$100 for? Uh, thanks but no thanks TiVo. I guess I'll just continue with the Naughty Way That Shall Not Be Discussed here for using TiVo with my Mac.


----------



## Crazydiamond (Aug 2, 2006)

Horray !

Mac simplicity - transfer and burn DVD all in one place. Wish windows made it this easy.

Only problem - I have to finally upgrade from OS X 10.3 to OS X 10.4 - but I was over due for a system upgrade anyway.

Hey - I see Apple TV is out - got to go see what this is all about.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Crazydiamond said:


> Horray !
> 
> Mac simplicity - transfer and burn DVD all in one place. Wish windows made it this easy.
> 
> ...


How much does that upgrade cost?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

jchilton said:


> Hmmm....the Windows version is free, but the Mac version comes bundled with a bunch of software I don't need AND I gotta pay $50-$100 for? Uh, thanks but no thanks TiVo. I guess I'll just continue with the Naughty Way That Shall Not Be Discussed here for using TiVo with my Mac.


I'd like to know where the legitimately free Tivo supported app that does what Toast 8 does on the PC is, ow what it is.

In other words, the free TiVoToGo app for Windows does nothing like what Toast 8 does, plus you have to buy extra things (codecs, DVD authoring/burning app), to do what Toast8 does on the PC, to be TiVo supported.

Not to mention, there are plenty of free unsupported ways on either platform to do the same things.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cptodd (Jun 30, 2002)

OK not sure if anyone else posted this but take a look here:

Tuesday's most popular deal
---------------------------

**Roxio Toast 8 Titanium for $58 shipped after rebate, $38 for upgraders**

Buy.com offers Roxio's Toast 8 Titanium for $77.99 with free
shipping. This $20 mail-in rebate cuts it to $57.99. (Upgraders can
use this $20 mail-in rebate for a total price of $37.99.) It's the
best deal we've seen for this software. Deal ends January 12. Of
note, yesterday we listed this software in several bundles as an
Expo special.

http://dealmac.com/deals/149051.html?ref=txt_dealmacdaily


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

snakeeyes... how does that work? I held down the Apple key, clicked on TiVo Desktop and I get a video tab... but how do I go about transferring certain TiVo shows to the Mac?


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> snakeeyes... how does that work? I held down the Apple key, clicked on TiVo Desktop and I get a video tab... but how do I go about transferring certain TiVo shows to the Mac?


Using only free apps, the easiest way is to:

Go to Safari's preferences and enable Bonjour in the Bookmarks Bar (under bookmarks tab).
Your TiVo will appear under Bonjour in your bookmarks. Click on it.
Now edit your TiVo's URL, which will be something like http://dvr-343d.local./index.html, and change "http" to "https" and "index.html" to "nowplaying/". The new URL will look something like https://dvr-343d.local./nowplaying/.
Click through the warning about the security certificate. Enter "tivo" as your User Name and your Media Access Key (MAK) as the password.
Your Now Playing list will appear in Safari and each item will have a download link. Bookmark this page.

The advantage of Bonjour over looking up your TiVo's IP address is that the Bonjour URL will not change.


----------



## dtphonehome (Dec 26, 2006)

Crazydiamond said:


> Only problem - I have to finally upgrade from OS X 10.3 to OS X 10.4 - but I was over due for a system upgrade anyway.


Whoa, not so fast...10.5 is shipping this Spring!


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

dtphonehome said:


> Whoa, not so fast...10.5 is shipping this Spring!


Exactly what I was thinking.

I like Toast 8. I can't say that it is my favorite DVD/CD burning software (I feel like Nero and other PC burning apps are more intuitive to use) but I like the Tivo transfer software.

One neat little thing is that it shows you the total disk space being used by all your shows. Now I know exactly how much space I have available on my Tivo's, at least in terms of data capacity (not hours).


----------



## myosh_tino (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi all.

I just got back from Macworld Expo in San Francisco today and the show specials being offered by Roxio are pretty good. Since I'm going to be needing a new remote and new wireless adapter for my Series2 because I'm going to be moving it to the living room and the printing on the remote has worn off due to extensive use. So I ordered Toast 8 plus the TiVo wireless adapter plus the new glo-remote (looks like the Series3 remote) for $119.99 from the Roxio booth at Macworld. Toast 8 by itself sells for $69.99 (show special) so that means for $50, you get the remote and wireless adapter.

I checked out Roxio's website and they're offering their Macworld show specials on their website.

Roxio's Macworld Specials


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

minckster, thanks! It certainly does work... and what's cool is seeing all the shows and their descrips (TiVo Decoder Manager or whatever it's called seems to load up the show list faster, but doesn't display any blurb about the content).


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

You're welcome. Assuming that you've enabled the hidden video tab in TiVo Desktop, you also have TiVo_ComeBack_, so mpegs that you place in your Mac's TiVo folder can be pulled onto your TiVo. Your Mac will appear at the bottom of your Now Playing list. Perhaps someone can provide the link for the required, technical specifications for those mpegs.

Here are two hints for TiVoComeBack on Mac:

1. After you place the mpeg in the TiVo folder, stop and restart TiVo Desktop within preferences. Your TiVo will discover the mpeg instantly and you won't have to wait until the next time it checks in - up to about five minutes I think.

2. For each mpeg, you'll find a file in your TiVo folder called nameOfMpeg.properties. You can edit this plain text file to change the name that your TiVo will use for the mpeg and to add a description. What to do will be obvious once you open the file. I haven't found a way to add things like actors, producers, year, etc. Has anyone?

For the life of me, I can't figure out why TiVo still isn't enabling that Video tab in TiVo Desktop by default.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

minckster said:


> ...Assuming that you've enabled the hidden video tab in TiVo Desktop, you also have TiVo_ComeBack_...


How do you do that?


----------



## dingo05 (Nov 9, 2006)

ebf said:


> How do you do that?


Hold down the "apple" button while clicking open TiVo Desktop in SYS PREFS.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

How to prepare MPEG2 video files for TiVoComeBack: http://customersupport.tivo.com/TiVoCollection/4012D160-79C3-4238-96C8-A27B323D1413/ins_Content.html. Using only free apps:

I usually use ffmpegX to convert AVIs to MPEGs for my S2. Can anyone provide a Quick Preset for TiVo-compatible output?

MacTheRipper and then MPEG Streamclip work well for DVDs.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

so, who got the Macworld deal? I wasn't following any of this thread this week, but I knew it hhad been announced. When I swung by the Roxio booth, I was pretty impressed with the Toast + TiVo wireless adapter + peanut remote deal. 

I didn't bother with a demo, as I have a Series 1 tivo and my next one will be a series 3.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I got the MacWorld deal, mostly to get the TiVo wireless adapter instead of the kludgey way I have it set up now. The peanut remote I don't need, so I'll sell or trade that away.


----------



## nlsinger (Feb 8, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> so, who got the Macworld deal? I wasn't following any of this thread this week, but I knew it hhad been announced. When I swung by the Roxio booth, I was pretty impressed with the Toast + TiVo wireless adapter + peanut remote deal.
> 
> I didn't bother with a demo, as I have a Series 1 tivo and my next one will be a series 3.


I did. I don't need the functionality that much, but I wanted it available. Now I have to update OSX (waiting till spring) before I use it since up till now I didn't care about updating the tivo desktop software. So, Toaster will sit in the box....

Actually, the remote sealed the deal. I'm still using a remote from my series 1 (the perfectly good box that actually needs a home) that doesn't have the info button on it. Since the info button is now the only way to get, well, info, I needed it anyway. And I don't always want to roll all the way over to my husband's side of the bed  to get his.


----------



## islander (Sep 15, 2002)

minckster said:


> Using only free apps, the easiest way is to:
> 
> Go to Safari's preferences and enable Bonjour in the Bookmarks Bar (under bookmarks tab).
> Your TiVo will appear under Bonjour in your bookmarks. Click on it.
> ...


So now, what do I do with the file I download to watch it on my Mac?


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

You either use Toast's Video Player or, for a free solution, use TiVo Decode Manager (which also has a download feature) or tivodecode to rip off the .TiVo wrapper and play the resulting MPEG-2 with VLC. QuickTime won't play the resulting MPEG-2 even if you buy QuickTime's MPEG-2 Playback Component.


----------



## islander (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## msflpanth (Sep 17, 2002)

How can I get the downloads onto my Ipod? Or should I say can I then transfer to my Ipod?

Thanks!

QUOTE=minckster Using only free apps, the easiest way is to:

Go to Safari's preferences and enable Bonjour in the Bookmarks Bar (under bookmarks tab).
Your TiVo will appear under Bonjour in your bookmarks. Click on it.
Now edit your TiVo's URL, w
Click through the warning about the security certificate. Enter "tivo" as your User Name and your Media Access Key (MAK) as the password.
Your Now Playing list will appear in Safari and each item will have a download link. Bookmark this page.

The advantage of Bonjour over looking up your TiVo's IP address is that the Bonjour URL will not change.[/QUOTE]


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

msflpanth said:


> How can I get the downloads onto my Ipod? Or should I say can I then transfer to my Ipod?


My first thought would be ffmpegX, which has three presets for creating videos for iPods. So download the .TiVo with Safari, rip off the .TiVo wrapper with tivodecode, and then convert the MPEG-2 to iPod format with ffmpegX. Can anyone suggest a better app for this one task?

Edit to add: TiVoDecode Manager is the way to go. It downloads, converts, and transfers to iPod with real simplicity. Click "Prefs" in the lower right-hand corner and the rest is self-explanatory.

iTunes doesn't allow you to edit all of your videos' metadata (e.g., video kind). If you want to change something that you can't access with iTunes' "Get Info", you could try atomicparsley. It's a command line program, not drag-and-click, so it may seem daunting. Their instructions - especially "AtomicParsley & Terminal Primer.rtfd" - make it plausible if you're motivated.


----------



## dcomiskey (Jan 3, 2005)

I got my copy last night and the TivoToGo works instantly! I'm so psyched. I was going to post a question about how to play the videos in QT, but I see someone beat me to it so now I know what to download when I get home tonight. 

I'm hoping I get to explore the app that will take recordings from vinyl.... :up:


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

dtphonehome said:


> Whoa, not so fast...10.5 is shipping this Spring!


I can't wait that long!!! 

I lived this long with 10.3, I'm sure that 10.4 will do me just the same.

A bit of a question though. Looking at Apple's site, I see that they are selling 10.4.6 and that Toast requires 10.4.8. I'm assuming that Tivo style, the boxed products don't have the "latest and greatest" software release and as soon as I install 10.4.6 it'll update itself to 10.4.current?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

GoHokies! said:


> ...A bit of a question though. Looking at Apple's site, I see that they are selling 10.4.6 and that Toast requires 10.4.8. I'm assuming that Tivo style, the boxed products don't have the "latest and greatest" software release and as soon as I install 10.4.6 it'll update itself to 10.4.current?


Yes, if you have Software Update enabled. If not, just run SU, and it should get you up to speed in no time.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Software Update is enabled by default. It will prompt you to update to 10.4.8 within the first 15 minutes after you connect to the internet.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Arcady said:


> Software Update is enabled by default. It will prompt you to update to 10.4.8 within the first 15 minutes after you connect to the internet.


Cool, thanks.

This process keeps getting more and more expensive - I got Toast in the mail today, and then realized that when I bought my Powerbook (almost 3 years ago) the superdrive was an option that I didn't spring for (why would I have thought that I never would want to burn a DVD?!?!)

Now I've got to look into a firewire DVD burner, too. Is is possible to just create a .iso file in Toast and then I can transfer that onto my PC and burn it there?

Thanks for your help guys, I can't believe I'm being such a buffoon about this.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I don't believe it's enabled by default. You can enable it to check periodically for updates or you can disable that feature and check manually.


----------

